# CS Honey Comb??



## Jo~* (Oct 26, 2007)

Anyone tried this one? I got a couple bottles during there .99 cent sale and when I opened the bottle and took a sniff I think it stinks. 
As a matter of fact none of the FO I got smelled all that hot to me. When I first started making soap about 2 years ago I got all my FO from CS and they all smelled nice. Have they changed or is if just me?
JoAnn.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Who is CS?

I've found that scents OOB are not necessarily how they smell once soaped.


----------



## Jo~* (Oct 26, 2007)

MF-Alpines said:


> Who is CS?
> 
> I've found that scents OOB are not necessarily how they smell once soaped.


Candle Science and I sure hope out of bottle smells better than in the bottle on this one!!!!!
Thanks JoAnn


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

I tried a sample and didn't like it at all. Made me gag!


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I have this one. I too thought it stunk but it actually smells a lot better after cure and it sells well. It's got very floral back notes and will sell to those folks who like things like rose, lilac, etc. For labeling, I called it Honeycomb, but underneath the name I had "floral and honey" listed. It definately does not smell anything like honeycomb, but I think you'll find that some people do like it. I've also done a few blends with it and they sold well too. It comes through pretty strong and seems to have staying power.


----------



## Jo~* (Oct 26, 2007)

Anita Martin said:


> I have this one. I too thought it stunk but it actually smells a lot better after cure and it sells well. It's got very floral back notes and will sell to those folks who like things like rose, lilac, etc. For labeling, I called it Honeycomb, but underneath the name I had "floral and honey" listed. It definately does not smell anything like honeycomb, but I think you'll find that some people do like it. I've also done a few blends with it and they sold well too. It comes through pretty strong and seems to have staying power.


Your right it did ended up smelling like Roses! 
How in the world they came up with it being called Honeycomb I don't know.
JoAnn.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Tamara is doing the old dupe of Honey L Octaine soon....I have tried lots of honeys and none are close to it. You can use it as a leave on in lotions and body butter or in CP soap, it's also an excellent mixer.


----------



## Jo~* (Oct 26, 2007)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> Tamara is doing the old dupe of Honey L Octaine soon....I have tried lots of honeys and none are close to it. You can use it as a leave on in lotions and body butter or in CP soap, it's also an excellent mixer.


Thanks Vicki, I will look into that.
JoAnn


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

The sample is in the hands of the company right now. Also I have a sample of a lovely "Henri Bendel Honey" type, but it's not like yours Vicki, none the less it is really nice. I'm really looking forward to seeing what they can do for us on this one!


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Okay Tamera, I really do want that Honey L Ocitane! What is "Henri Bendel Honey"? Honey's and honey blends seem to sell well for me.


----------

